# [OFF] Les geeks ne mangent que des pates?

## Antares

Je me suis fait une page super utile quand je me retrouve seul à la maison pour faire la cuisine : http://pates.gndeux.net  :Wink: 

Ok, ------->[]

----------

## yuk159

 :Laughing:  , Perso je les goûte... Marrant en tout cas.

----------

## geekounet

lol !! sympa, ça me servira sans doute un jour  :Very Happy: 

Juste une petite remarque : l'utilisation des cadres est a éviter, c'est pas super pour l'accessibilité :/

----------

## Antares

Dans le fichier en tant que tel ya pas de cadre. C'est juste que j'ai fait un webforward pour ne pas avoir une url de 3 kilomètres de long  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 :Laughing:   sympa ton truc   :Laughing:   pour le fun j'ai mis chez moi ; d'un autre côté faire tourner apache avec çà... faut être tordu qd m^   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

Bon je me sens obligé de réagir là... pour les pates, il faut en lancer une contre le carrelage mural, si ça tien, c'es al dente. Et si je choppe l'un de vous en train de couper ses pates...  :Mr. Green: 

et 100€ que Trevoke va plussoyer 

----------

## boozo

on peut essayer au plafond également le pb c'est pour la récupérer...  :Laughing:  qqfois elle tombe tt seule qd elle est dure malheureusement c'est pas une science exacte   :Razz: 

PS: En cas d'oubli du test, ne pas tenter la manip après avoir mis la sauce tomate... a moins de vouloir une déco originale  :Mr. Green: 

ouais ouais ça va... je sais ------------->-)))°>-------   :Arrow:  []

----------

## Argian

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ouais ouais ça va... je sais ------------->-)))°>-------   []

 Ben dis donc, combien de fois es-tu sorti ces dernières 24 heures ?  :Laughing: 

Sinon, où est la version pour le riz et les raviolis ? Parce que les pâtes et les pizzas, c'est bien, mais ça manque de variété  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## boozo

ben... j'ai bien vu passer nemo13 tout à l'heure, mais depuis y'a plus grand monde... tout se perd mon bon Monsieur   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## dapsaille

Quoi ?? des pates ..

 Mon dieu ...

tout sauf ca ..

 Heuu pour la préparation des sushis ont peut avoir le timer ? :p

----------

## Leander256

C'est vraiment terrible, en plus c'est multi-plateformes : ca marche aussi avec les nouilles chinoises !

----------

## bibi.skuk

et dire qu'a un moment j'avait le même pour fvwm... bien joué  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

aaah trop fort!

ZE outil ultime qu'il me fallait pour tous les soirs (ben quoi? je mange des pattes souvent oui...  :Mr. Green:  )

Mais au fait la cuisson des pattes vous la préparez comment vous?

Perso tout dépend de la sauce que je vais faire. Du sel et (selon la sauce donc) une cuièrre à café d'huile d'olive dans l'eau bouillante j'aime bien. (mais j'ai jamais essayé avec des pattes aux oeufs)

M'arrive de mettre un poil de basilique aussi (ça "infuse" avec l'eau bouillante et le goût se diffuse pas mal. Mais au pire j'en met assez souvent dans les sauces)

Et vous, quelles "pattes" êtes vous?

----------

## ultrabug

rofl

----------

## nico_calais

Moi je suis plus pizza   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Moi je suis bien pâtes mais vu qu'il y a une pizzeria juste en face de mon immeuble, je craque souvent, une bonne pizza franc-comtoise (sauce tomate, mozza, lardons, pommes de terre, oignons, morteau et cancoillotte)   :Razz: 

Et avec un petit lambrusco ça passe tout seul !!!

----------

## bibi.skuk

bon, aller, je suis en train de le tester vraiment  :Smile: 

seul probleme, c'est dommage qu'il ne beep pas quand c'est fini

----------

## truc

ça va un peu vite les secondes non? c'est juste moi? (ou mes pattes?  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## kopp

Marrant

Moi j'aime toutes les pates, toutes les sauces, sauf les sauces toute prête... beurk je peux pas avaler ça... mais les pates au beurre, ça me va !

Enfin, moi j'ai une méthode plus cool pour les pates, et facile.

Ça marche comme ça :

"Hey m'man, tu veux pas me faire des pâtes steuplait ?

oui bien sur, qu'est ce que tu veux ?

bah, des spaghettis..."

et quand c'est cuit j'entends " Tes pâtes sont prêtes, viens manger  :Smile: "

Poussez pas, poussez pas...

Tiens, Boozo, toi aussi t'es par là ....

----------

## boozo

ben oui je traine pas mal dans le coin depuis hier...un effet d'humeur sans doute   :Mr. Green:   faudrait trouver un 4ème pour une belote  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et 100 que Trevoke va plussoyer

 

Les pates, tu mets une poignee de sel par personne, il faut suffisamment d'eau pour qu'elles soient completement submergees, tu les tournes, et tu goutes. Desole mon pote, mais lancer contre le carrelage mural, c'est tellement pas italien que s'il y avait un systeme de karma sur le forum je forcerais tout le monde a te -1  :Smile: 

Pour le coup c'est yuk159 qui recupere le +1, tiens.

----------

## kopp

Bon, eh bien, ils sont où les  100 euros ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> ben oui je traine pas mal dans le coin depuis hier...un effet d'humeur sans doute    faudrait trouver un 4ème pour une belote 

 

c'est bon Trevoke vous envoie une 4eme personne là... ^^

----------

## PabOu

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Les pates, tu mets une poignee de sel par personne

 

Oui enfin, moi je mettrais plutôt une pincée.. parceque toute une poignée, tu en fais pour 6 et ca te fait un cm de sel au fond de la casserolle :)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et vous, quelles "pattes" êtes vous?

 

Moi je suis plutôt du genre patte de poulet.. les cuisses quoi ! Au barbecue. Miam :)

J'aime bien mes pâtes avec une tranche de jambon, un oeuf (non cuit) complet, de la crème fraiche, du fromage rapé de type parmesan et "fromage rapé" (c'est tout ce qui est marqué sur le paquet). On mélange tout dans sa gamelle, et on met ca 2 minutes (pas longtemps, faut que ce soit chaud mais sans que le fromage et l'oeuf ne deviennent durs et colle partout) au micro-ondes...

----------

## kwenspc

Promis à la rentrée prochaine je m'inscris en primaire pour revoir mon orthographe.   :Neutral: 

 boozo, kopp je peus venir avec vous? 

----------

## boozo

c'est bon on est 4 : premier en carte... 100 coeur ! * qui n'en n'a pas... * 

faudrait créer une room jabber dédiée aux sortants du forum histoire de papoter un peu... payement de la taxe d'habitation au prorata du temps/fréquence de résidence   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   et 100 que Trevoke va plussoyer 
> 
> Les pates, tu mets une poignee de sel par personne, il faut suffisamment d'eau pour qu'elles soient completement submergees, tu les tournes, et tu goutes. Desole mon pote, mais lancer contre le carrelage mural, c'est tellement pas italien que s'il y avait un systeme de karma sur le forum je forcerais tout le monde a te -1 
> 
> Pour le coup c'est yuk159 qui recupere le +1, tiens.

 

Uh? Mère-grand m'aurait dupé?

----------

## Trevoke

Elle t'a pas dupe, ca marche mais c'est grossier  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Marrant
> 
> Moi j'aime toutes les pates, toutes les sauces, sauf les sauces toute prête... beurk je peux pas avaler ça... mais les pates au beurre, ça me va !
> 
> Enfin, moi j'ai une méthode plus cool pour les pates, et facile.
> ...

 

Même méthode ! Et ça marche pour plein d'autres trucs  :Mr. Green: . Perso, ce que je préfère c'est les crêpes ^^

Et je n'ai cuit des pates qu'une seule fois dans ma vie  :Laughing:  et c'était un cas de force majeure parce que j'étais seul, que j'avais très faim et que c'était juste avant de prendre mon train pour les cours. Et en plus, il m'a fallu les conseils d'une copine sur msn vu que j'étais pas sur de la méthode mdr  :Laughing: 

Ya encore de la place pour la belotte ? ^^

----------

## kopp

Ah quand même, je sais faire à manger, j'ai vécu sans ma mère aussi...

Mais c'est tellement plus pratique sa maman (je t'embrasse m'man  :Wink: )

Je crois qu'on va pouvoir passer au Tarot à 5

----------

## kwenspc

La sous-traitance c'est l'avenir (va falloir que je m'y atelle)

Va pour le tarot, qui distribue?

----------

## Adrien

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon je me sens obligé de réagir là... pour les pates, il faut en lancer une contre le carrelage mural, si ça tien, c'es al dente. Et si je choppe l'un de vous en train de couper ses pates... 
> 
> et 100 que Trevoke va plussoyer 

 

Moi je plussoie, c'est pas élégant, mais.........à la bonne franquette!   :Very Happy: 

 *Antares wrote:*   

> Je me suis fait une page super utile quand je me retrouve seul à la maison pour faire la cuisine : http://pates.gndeux.net 
> 
> Ok, ------->[]

 

Putain, mais LOL !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jellyffs

salut'

[squatt-mode-on]quelqu'un connaît ce lien?!! >> http://kernel.xc.net/ [squatt-mode-on]

----------

## lmarcini

C'est très sympa ça !!! Mais ça n'aide pas pour les pâtes ! Un lien plus utile dans le contexte ici.

----------

## Jellyffs

 *lmarcini wrote:*   

> C'est très sympa ça !!! Mais ça n'aide pas pour les pâtes ! Un lien plus utile dans le contexte ici.

 

 >> bookmarks!    :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

pour le jeu de cartes, moi je vais me mettre à ca http://www.freewhist.be/ qu'on m'a fait découvrir hier ;) j'adore le whist, mais il faut 4 joueurs.. alors me voila super site :)

----------

## yoyo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Promis à la rentrée prochaine je m'inscris en primaire pour revoir mon orthographe.  
> 
>  boozo, kopp je peus venir avec vous? 

 Et la grammaire aussi   :Razz: 

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   ouais ouais ça va... je sais ------------->-)))°>-------   [] Ben dis donc, combien de fois es-tu sorti ces dernières 24 heures ?  

 Ben en fait, il passe tellement de portes qu'il fait le tour de la planète et se retrouve au point  de départ, c'est à dire ici.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Enfin, moi j'ai une méthode plus cool pour les pates, et facile.
> 
> Ça marche comme ça :
> 
> "Hey m'man, tu veux pas me faire des pâtes steuplait ?
> ...

 Ici ça se passe comme ça :

- chérie tu peux me faire des pâtes, j'ai faim !

- t'as qu'à lever tes fess** de devant ton écran d'ordi et te les faire toi-même !!

- ok, t'en veux ??

Et oui, c'est dur la vie de geek marié ...   :Laughing: 

PS : bisous ma puce !!!

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bon ben moi je ne suis pas marrié mais je demande comme yoyo et j'ai  bien sur la même réponse mais moi j'ai trouvé la technique, je fume des clopes pour contenir la faim et elle craque avant moi alors du coup c'est elle qui cuisine !!! Bon la technique est chère et cancéreuse   :Wink: 

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Quote:*   

> je fume des clopes pour contenir la faim et elle craque avant moi alors du coup c'est elle qui cuisine !!! Bon la technique est chère et cancéreuse 

 

Excellent !:!   :Very Happy:    je me retrouve à 100%    :Laughing: 

----------

